# cutting plants??



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I was wondering, I have a tank with 2 diffrent plants in it, one was added about 3 months ago, bought as one bunch since then seperated, and spread out, <frill i think> and the second type i got about 3 weeks ago, I have no clue what it is, but it seems to REally like hitting the top of the water, I have a few strands that I pulled down and placed a rock on top of so that it was not floating, well it grew right back to the top again, but the bottom of the plants are all brown and dead looking while the tops are green, can i snip the green part and plant it in the gravel and toss the brown stuff?? I want to cut a few stems and transfer them into diffrent places in the tanks, I dont do anything for the plants, there just kind of there, i expected to have to keep getting new ones to add from time to time, but the ones i got grow!!!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes you can snip and re-plant! Just snip or pinch the stem right above where some leaves are growing out the side. ( the node) and then when you replant, just remove any leaves that would be under the gravel and re-plant! Isn't this hobby great!


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

it's very habit forming!!!! I will admit that, what about the brown junk on the bottom of the plants? can i toss thats stuff? it looks half dead,


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

sure toss it...I pick off the leaves I don't like and toss them....no problem!


----------

